# red funnel red jet 2



## panasonic (Jan 24, 2008)

Recently red funnel said that red jet 2 had withdrawn surplus to requirement and been moved to saxon wharf.
this morning i saw she was back at the red funnel berth and back on the ais.
had red funnel change thier mind and keeping it in service?.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

panasonic said:


> Recently red funnel said that red jet 2 had withdrawn surplus to requirement and been moved to saxon wharf.
> this morning i saw she was back at the red funnel berth and back on the ais.
> had red funnel change thier mind and keeping it in service?.


This the one?. Taken on Tuesday 17th March 2009. Don't take any notice of the date on picture. I have never changed the date in the camera. 

David


----------



## panasonic (Jan 24, 2008)

thank you for the picture. i am still thinking why they had moved it back to the red funnel berth. surprise to see that a tug bought it back, why not under it own power??.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

panasonic said:


> thank you for the picture. i am still thinking why they had moved it back to the red funnel berth. surprise to see that a tug bought it back, why not under it own power??.


I don't know. There was a tug forward and aft. I thought is very odd which is why I took the picture.

David


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

Steady on, Pompeyfan, your photos were taken a bit close to St Mary's. If you start to suffer from giddiness, we'll send Matt Le Tissier along to administer an autograph for you.


----------

